# Pressemeldung: Shimano verkauft jetzt auch Storm - Produkte



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Mai 2007)

Pressemitteilung der Shimano Europe Fishing Holding BV vom 5. Mai 2007 


*RAPALA ÜBERTRÄGT SHIMANO DIE STORM VERTRETUNG IN ITALIEN, DEUTSCHLAND UND BENELUX​*
Rapala VMC Corporation (Rapala) hat heute bekannt gegeben, dass Shimano Europe Fishing Holding (Shimano) mit Wirkung vom 1. September 2007 die Generalvertretung für die Produkte der Rapala Marke STORM in Italien, Deutschland und den Benelux-Staaten übernimmt.

Storm zählt mit 32 Produktfamilien hochwertiger Gummiköder und Kunstköder zu den Top 5 Köderanbietern weltweit. Bekannte Namen aus den Reihen der Storm Produkte sind Thundersticks, Chug Bug, Wild Eye Minnow, Wild Eye Swim und Thunder Core. Sie werden in Finnland, Estland und China produziert und weltweit in mehr als 100 Ländern verkauft.

Aku Valta, Direktor für internationalen Verkauf von Rapala Ködern, sagt:“ Wir sind stolz darauf, dass Shimano Europe Fishing Holding nun auch die Vertretung der Storm Produkte übernimmt. Shimano vertreibt bereits unsere Marken Rapala, Blue Fox/Vibrax und Williamson in Deutschland, Italien und Benelux. Sie haben sehr gute Arbeit beim Vertrieb unserer anerkannten Marken geleistet. Mit Shimano haben wir nicht nur einen hervorragenden Vertriebspartner für Storm in den wichtigsten europäischen Angelterritorien, sondern auch im Bereich Forschung und Entwicklung. Wir beiden teilen das Ziel, unsere Leistungen permanent zu verbessern, wie keine anderen in unserem Kerngeschäft. Dadurch stärken wir unsere Zusammenarbeit auch in Zukunft.“

Pierangelo Zanetta, Managing Director Shimano Europe Fishing Holding, sagt: „Die Erweiterung unseres Portfolios durch die Marke Storm entspricht unseren Wünschen. Mit zusätzlich Storm im Programm sind wir jetzt in der Lage, eine komplette Köderpalette anzubieten, die Süß- und Salzwasserangler benötigen. Shimano ist absolut sicher, mit einem starken Händlernetz in Italien, Deutschland und den Benelux-Staaten die Möglichkeit für die Marke Storm voll auszuschöpfen. Wir können es außerdem kaum erwarten, die Herausforderung mit den neuen, innovativen Produkten anzunehmen. Wir danken Rapala VMC Corporation für das in uns gesetzte Vertrauen.“

Bereits im Januar haben Rapala und Shimano ihre Zusammenarbeit gestärkt: Rapala’s ungarische Vertriebsstätte Rapala Eurohold Ltd. in Budapest übernahm die Vertretung von Shimano und Rapala Produkten für den süd-östlichen Teil Europas (Ungarn, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Slovenien, Kroatien, Bosnien, Serbien, Mazedonien und Albanien). Bereits vor 2007 hat Rapala Shimano Produkte in Südafrika und 12 Ländern in Europa vertrieben. Shimano vertreibt in vier europäischen Ländern die Produkte von Rapala.

Rapala VMC Corporation ist ein führender Hersteller in der Angelgeräte-Industrie sowie ein globaler Marktführer in den Bereichen Angelköder, Drillingshaken, angelbezogene Messer und Zubehör. Die Rapala Gruppe ist zudem in einer starken globalen Marktposition in anderen Bereichen der Angelgeräte-Industrie. Mit eigenen Vertriebsgesellschaften in allen wichtigen Märkten verfügt die Gruppe insgesamt über das größte Vertriebsnetz in der Angelgeräte-Industrie. Die Haupt-Produktionsstätten befinden sich in Irland, Estland und China. Das Portfolio umfasst neben der führenden Marke Rapala Namen wie VMC, Storm, Blue Fox, Luhr Jensen, Williamson und Marttiini. Rapala VMC Corporation beschäftigt 4.000 Mitarbeiter bei einem Nettoumsatz von EUR 227 Millionen in 2006.

Shimano Europe Fishing Holding ist eine führende Gesellschaft in der Angelgeräte-Industrie, die hochwertige Angelrollen, -ruten und –zubehör entwickelt und vertreibt. Shimano Europe Fishing Holding ist Teil der Shimano Incorporate Japan. Shimano Inc. ist ein globaler Marktführer in der Entwicklung, Herstellung und Distribution von hochwertigen Fahrradkomponenten, Angelgeräten, Kaltschmiedeprodukten und Snowboard Equipment. Shimano Inc. verfügt über 14 Produktionsstätten in acht Ländern. Die Gruppe ist mit 34 Verkaufs- und Marketingbüros in 21 Ländern vertreten. 2006 erreichte Shimano Inc. einen Nettoumsatz von YEN 170.303 Millionen mit 7.400 Mitarbeitern.


----------

